# Hiking with Kane .... (Image Heavy)



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I took these on my last hike with Kane (who is 18 months now, can you believe it?!). This is his favorite thing to do; I don't think he stops grinning the second I take off his leash. Sorry for the long post. He had too many happy faces for me to narrow down the pictures, haha.


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Towards the end there you can see him getting a little tired. We'd walked close to 2 miles in 90+ degree weather; I was dead-tired and could've collapsed on the ground and been happy. But we had to walk back home and of course Mr Happyface was still running circles around me. LOL. :roll:


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG LOL we went fishing there were 300 acres of land or more an i have pictures look for my thread called, adventure let me know what you think . Man i still cant belive that kane looks like bear an i gotta stop saying that lol,


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha, why should you stop when I think it every time I see Bear? "Hey, there's Ka-wait, nope, it's Bear!"


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

hes a pretty boy. and thats a very senic feild you got there


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya its soo unreal though you should check out my post adventure hehe


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

@stone--thanks! He's my Kanenator, that's for sure! The field is actually right behind my house. It's part of a nature preserve that I live on the border of.

@apbt2010--I actually just checked it out. I can't believe how big Bear has gotten! Refresh my memory: how old is he now and what does he weigh? And same with Cali??? I can't believe she's so big when you just got her in March!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ok.. two things..

First..  I love the pics.. You need to get a nice backpack for Kane, or a skid pad for the chest... our last hiking trip.. Boone, NC









Second.. Kane and Cali ??? My dogs here at my house are Kane and Kali  

oh.. and thanks for the shout out.. Ooh Raah!!


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Awe so many cute pictures! ^_^ & what a beautiful field & trail for him. I wish we had something like that near by


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> ok.. two things..
> 
> First..  I love the pics.. You need to get a nice backpack for Kane, or a skid pad for the chest... our last hiking trip.. Boone, NC
> 
> ...


1. The backpack is on the list of Things to Get for Kane. I'll be buying one later next month after my last car payment (woo!).

2. No, lol. I have a Kane and an Ellie, who is this 11-week-old fluffmonster:










Cali belongs to apbt2010, who has her own boydog named Bear that looks a lot like MY Kane. 

3. I'm super jealous that you guys have actual cliffs and such!! I have fields and forests and lakes, but that's all you get in the middle of Michigan.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

DaiCa said:


> Awe so many cute pictures! ^_^ & what a beautiful field & trail for him. I wish we had something like that near by


Thanks!

I'm very lucky to live where I do! I've got a nature preserve behind my house and almost a dozen other small parks for us to walk in nearby!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

well.. that was then  I am now back in the FL panhandle, where the closest mountain is, well, not close.. But, whitest sands in the world, thanks to the Apps' and nice open beaches (which make great workouts for dags)

I woulda thought that strangely cool.. Kali and Kane, Kane and Cali


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Another thing on my to-do list for this summer: take Kane to the beach for the first time!! He loves swimming in lakes, he'll swim around in circles for hours--I actually have to lure him out with a stick or something, haha, so it'll be interesting to see how he reacts to WAVES. 

Cali was actually on my short-list of names, if that makes you feel better? LOL. :hammer:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Lucky. 

Our beaches** look more like this:










Lots of shrubbery and long grass because of the dunes, which can be hard work trudging up and down.










**specifically the west coast of MI.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Ya but yall got that B..E..A..Utiful sky up there


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

oh and youre my first friend here!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, you're right. :thumbsup:

LOL. :roll:


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, you seem like a nice, smart dude (right?), so why not?

I like my friends to have those qualities.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pics, k8nkane. I think a nice walk in the hills is on the horizon for tomorrow!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bear is 1 yr old yup he hit the big 1 LOL, his last weight was around 66lbs at 9 months, im guessing hes around 68lbs if not 64lbs i have to get weight on him as for cali she will be 4 months old, an her weight i gotta get too, sheesh LMBO


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

@aus_staffy--Thanks! I'd actually taken some pics of just the scenery, but figured we were all here for the dogs, so I should try to limit the pictures, haha.

@apbt2010--Wow, one year old!! That's crazy. Kane's at 18 months and has held steady at 52lbs for the last few months. I wonder how Cali is going to turn out?!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well we will have to wait an see  ya bear is a big boy, we have started to work the flirt pole for 2 weeks now and we go on bike rides too he loves it.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

beautiful dog, and awesome pictures! Love the first trail beautiful!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pictures! It looks like he really had a blast! I'm jealous  I want somewhere like that to go.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

HeavyJeep said:


>


That is awesome! I know its silly but i've always wanted to take my dogs to the ocean lol. What beach is that? We are going to PCB i July but I thought it would be too touristy to lug dogs.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

beautiful pictures and dog.
makes me want to take my girl on a nice little adventure soon 
thanks for the post:woof:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

duckyp0o77 said:


> That is awesome! I know its silly but i've always wanted to take my dogs to the ocean lol. What beach is that? We are going to PCB i July but I thought it would be too touristy to lug dogs.


Thats the national seashore between Pensacola Beach and Navarre,, never ever is there people everywhere  so much room!!

PCB is cool and fun but youll never top the National Seashore  Bring the dags, drive an hour and a half north on 98 to Navarre, and cross the bridge into navarre beach. drive along the beach road toward Pensacola Beach until you find a spot  Whole nother world from Murfreesboro I have lots of fam in Randleman, Greensboro area!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

dylroche1 said:


> beautiful dog, and awesome pictures! Love the first trail beautiful!





Celestial88 said:


> Great pictures! It looks like he really had a blast! I'm jealous  I want somewhere like that to go.





pittylove77 said:


> beautiful pictures and dog.
> makes me want to take my girl on a nice little adventure soon
> thanks for the post:woof:


Thanks guys! He's my boy and I love taking him hiking to see his happy grin.


----------

